# [V] DS Spiele ab 5€ u.a. naruto, pokemon, bleach usw.



## Freddy (16. März 2011)

*[V] DS Spiele ab 5€ u.a. naruto, pokemon, bleach usw.*

Hallo.





Ich biete hier heute folgende DS Spiele. Alle sind neu und noch eingeschweißt, soweit nicht anders beschrieben alle auf deutsch.


Alle Preise sind Verhandlungsbasis und inklusive Versand (2,20€ per Post).





1. Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations 16€


2. Miami Crisis 15€


3. Kochkurs Was wollen wir heute kochen? 7€


4. Bleach Dark Souls (englische Sprache/deutscher Text) 8€


5. Naruto Ninja Destiny (European version) 8€


6. Karriere Coach Spiegel Online 8€


7. Augen Training 9€


8. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Erkundungsteam Zeit 11€


9. Rhythm Paradise 5€  

Da von Privat ohne Garantie und Gewährleistung. Versicherter Versand gegen Aufpreis.


----------

